# How much should they be eating?



## Dottysangel (Aug 21, 2016)

I was wondering how much budgies should est on average a day?
I have noticed today that my 4 boys have been back and forth to the food alot today. They are on Harrisons super fine pellets. The do eat a mix of seed on alternative day along with trying to get them to eat a range of fruit and veg (this is more of a struggle as they much prefer the pellet or seed)
Any advise on some ways to get the rascals to eat more fruit and veg would be appreciated)


----------



## Dyunoy (Apr 25, 2017)

My 2 guys learned to trust fruits and vegetables by me leaving it in the cage by their food until they came near it and smelled it and then they tried it. Now all I do is bring a piece of watermelon or cucumber (their favorite two) to their face and they devour it.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## iHeartPieds (Jan 9, 2017)

Budgies need 1 and a half to 2 teaspoons of seed each day. You can split this into morning and night feeds. Pellets can be left in the cage 24/7 and when it comes to veggies, I generally let them eat as much as they want. Fruit should only be given once a week though as it is very high in natural sugars. 

Try offering veggies in a range of different ways. Some budgies like it chopped up really small in a bowl while others prefer it clipped inside their cage. Leafy greens such as romaine/cos lettuce are usually a favourite.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Please take the time to read the information in the Budgie Articles and Stickies. 

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://www.talkbudgies.com/articles...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

You'll find tips for getting your budgies to try new foods in the stickies in the Diet and Nutrition section of the forum.

Diet and Nutrition - Talk Budgies Forums

Best wishes!*


----------

